# modded xbox 360 -good idea or not



## king rrr (Mar 4, 2007)

hi friends,
i want to buy a modded(with a mod chip)xbox 360 this month i.e,march 2007.
so my questions are,

1)can i play all the latest games and the games to be released this year ?
 as some of my friends told me that microsoft is releasing new firmware   updates.so i cannot be able to play the games releasing in 2007.
2) is mod chip or softmodding better for xbox 360.
3)are these prices for premium edition going down very soon.
4)will these piracy people do any thig about making the latest games run in the modded xbox 360 without any firmware updates installed.

 please help me.will u really suggest me going with the modded one right now at this time.

thank u


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*Wrong forum* to ask this.

asfaik 1st ponit is very true, so you wont be able to play the future(Q2 releasing) games.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

king rrr said:
			
		

> hi friends,
> i want to buy a modded(with a mod chip)xbox 360 this month i.e,march 2007.
> so my questions are,
> 
> ...


*
1)can i play all the latest games and the games to be released this year ?

*Ans :- Yes you can play all the games. 

* as some of my friends told me that microsoft is releasing new firmware updates.so i cannot be able to play the games releasing in 2007.

*Ans :-  Yes microsoft will be releasing firmware when they are security loopholes, to improve Xbox Live and add features. 

Also most often when MS releases patchs. The scene releases "firmware hacks".


* 2) is mod chip or softmodding better for xbox 360.
*
Ans :- Mod Chip is better. 

* 3)are these prices for premium edition going down very soon.

*Ans :- Yes the premium edition price will go down has microsoft will be releasing their new xbox called the "Black Xbox 360" to fight with Sony latest PS3. 
*
4)will these piracy people do any thig about making the latest games run in the modded xbox 360 without any firmware updates installed.

*Ans :- What do you mean by piracy people?. Make it clear. Afaik all the game can be run without any firmware updates. "Firmware Updates" is mostly for paranoid people such has desktop users when they have four av and firewall .

Also rememeber modded xbox360 void the warranty. Meaning if anything happens to the consoles. MS will never repair or replace the system. So it upto you.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> *4)will these piracy people do any thig about making the latest games run in the modded xbox 360 without any firmware updates installed.*
> 
> Ans :- What do you mean by piracy people?. Make it clear. Afaik all the game can be run without any firmware updates. "Firmware Updates" is mostly for paranoid people such has desktop users when they have four av and firewall ..


 
NOt having firmware update wont allow you to play new games which chk the firmware version before starting. MS releases new firmware update for bug fixes and enhancements, this also gives them chance to update the security and blacklisting modding methods available .The scene keeps releasing their updates but you must be geek enough to implement them.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> NOt having firmware update wont allow you to play new games which chk the firmware version before starting. MS releases new firmware update for bug fixes and enhancements, this also gives them chance to update the security and blacklisting modding methods available .The scene keeps releasing their updates but you must be geek enough to implement them.



Has i said. I do not know. I do not have x360. Iam not at all intrested in consoles.


----------



## king rrr (Mar 4, 2007)

so, is this updating firmware really possible practically as there are many youngsters bought xbox 360 out of curiosity and  cannot do that by themselves.best example is my cousin who is 13 years old and bought a xbox 360 after playing my console at my home.he dont even have a pc.

then in this contest i think softmodding is better.what ur opinion.

so what ur final verdict every body about my buying a modded xbox 360.
any news , information and suggestions are most appreciated


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2007)

Well if u know how to solder and are sure of opening the x360 then go for a mod chip as softmods are rare to find on 360 but do remember it will void the 360's warranty


----------



## runeet (Mar 8, 2007)

arre how are people without internet conection gonna connect to xbox live to get their firmwares updated to play the latest games.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 8, 2007)

Firmware updates can be provided in game DVD's , new game needs the firmware installed before it can play. By this need of internet connection is eliminated.

But the real question is do you want to be a part of the community which has current strength of less than 1000 owners . I posted a report made by some indian site in this gamerz section, which showed that only 839 units wer sold in India so far and not even 2 games per console has been sold . These shameful figures indicate the failure of the costly console in India, and no 360 owner shoud hope for live service for India from MS anytime soon. Play on US live with major lags. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50880


----------



## soma5501 (Mar 9, 2007)

As far as microsoft are concerned simply opening the casing voids the warranty (they have a security sticker on the front), so either option will void it. However if you wanted to update the softmod firmware, you have to open your case + your pc every time, whereas most modchips come with connectivity kits, meaning an update could be performed with a simple usb pen (if needed that is)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

Not a good idea to open the box dude... its possible that you throw your 20000 bucks in dustbin..


----------



## runeet (Mar 9, 2007)

The 360's released in India are so atrociously priced u are getting the premiun system with taxes an all for atleast 32,000 with buying an extra game, while the same PAL version systems you can get from singapore & Dubai for just 20,000 Rs & games for like just 1500-2000, so whos gonna buy from here, & also here in India the Playstation brand is very deeply rooted so Microsoft will have a tough time breaking it.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2007)

softmods do not need the box to be opened
It is exploiting a hole in a certain game


----------



## king rrr (Mar 13, 2007)

oh thank u all for ur replies


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

wo guys too much heat ive boughts a x360 elite premodded at it works like a charm dont know what u guys are blabbering about the only thing to kill yourself  is when u get the mystical alimighty red ring of death so be sure to keep ur 360 cool, really cool, dont overuse or play more than 2 hours


----------

